# shooting a 223??



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

ok im going to go on my first deerhunt this season and by the time it comes i might not have a scope on my 30-06 and i might be forced to use my .223 would that be ok shooting a 64 grain jacketed softpoint under 150 yds or should i just wait untill i get a scope for the 30-06


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If I say anything bad about it I might start another $hit storm. The .223 can kill a deer like so many have said. Just remember to place your shot or try for a head shot and you'll have no prob...I'd feel better with the 30-06, but a shot of 150 or so might prove to be doable.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Read this

Anyone heard of shooting .223 for deer? 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=4084

Head shots are great but you do not have to go for a head shot. If you put the bullet where it should go you will have no problems. It does not take a belted mag, or ultra mag something to kill today's deer. If you do not get a good shot off you will wound a deer just as easily with a 223 as a 30-06 or 50BMG.

Chuck Norris was actually born a triplet. His brothers were death and pain.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Why not shoot iron sights?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Head shot....thats just getting ridiculous


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

for some reason the iron sights on the 30-06 are not accurate at all and i cant get them sighted in


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

for some reason the iron sights on the 30-06 are not accurate at all and i cant get them sighted in


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

bretts said:


> Head shot....thats just getting ridiculous


A head shot would kill a deer with about anything right...and he asked about shooting a .223 for deer. A .223 would kill a deer just fine if you hit um there.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, here we go again. Yes the .223 will kill a deer under the right circumstances. If you want to use the .223, and feel comfortable with it, and are willing to pass up a shot you shouldn't take with the .223, GO FOR IT AND USE THE .223.

Another option might be to pull the scope (I am assuming it is scoped) off of your .223 and put it on your .30-06 for Deer Season. All you need is a set of rings and bases for your .30-06 and you'd be good to go. Then once Deer Season is over you can move the scope back to the .223 and you'll be good to go again.

Larry


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I killed two deer last yr. with a .223 closest one was 200 yrd furthest was 300


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Sell the 223 Remington & 30-06 Springfield and buy a 243 Winchester. This way you will be set for any and all deer and varmints that come along using the right bullet for the job.

If you get a chance take a child hunting or fishing.
OneShotOneKill*


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A head shot with any caliber is not a good option. Your target is about the size of a very large egg. If you think you are good enough to hit something that small every time at 150-200 yards then have a ball but the greater odds are you are not. Even a neck shot which is not the best choice is better than a head shot. Other wise you most likely will blow a muzzle or jaw of the animal which will crawl off and die somewhere else. Just shoot the deer in the boiler room and be done with it.


----------

